# Mud!



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

This is a dry winter. Didn't you hear, we are in a drought


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

you got me beat this year but last year i got stuck about 7-10 times great fun.

The worst was i got stuck with a load of hives on so a buddy took his 3/4 diesel pickup to yank me out but got it stuck, then he came with a big tractor with duals on and we framed that in the mud. T
hen finally we got smart and hooked up another big tractor to my truck with about 75ft of chain so the tractor could stay on the road and bingo got it out. Needless to say it was not a great day, beekeeping gota love


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes happened last week, the week before the frost was four feet thick then we got a warm snap melted off two feet of snow with a couple of inches of rain to go along with it. 
Swamp city!

Things have improved the rivers are no longer flooding and the ground has re-frozen.


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Our mud is still under about 4 feet of snow, but I will let you know...wouldn't be spring if you didn't get stuck in at least one yard.


----------



## HAB (May 17, 2008)

Don't have enough Hives to need a truck to move'em. But last year did have a good "Stuck in the Mud" experience. 
Was about 11:30pm one Saturday Night when one of my neighbors kids comes knocking at the door. "We're stuck, could you pull us out with your tractor?" he asks. So the Wife (I'm in a wheelchair, and its raining so she won't let me go) gets on the bucket tractor and goes. An hour later she's back to get the Big Ford tractor. An hour later she's back for the Bulldozer. That dang kid and his girlfriend we're out riding through our pasture in the middle of a storm and had driven off into our livestock watering pond. All that was sticking out of the water was the top of the cab of his truck!! How they managed to get through the soft ground around the pond to get into the pond I'll never know. But I'll bet they won't make that mistake again.

Ride in the rain. $0
Dip in the pond. $0
Replace One 4x4 pickup, $20,000.
Lesson learned. Priceless


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Not yet.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Mud*

I really really hate getting stuck. Mostly cause it's my own fault!


----------



## VA Farms (Oct 19, 2008)

I had to pull a guy out the other day! He was moving my bees for me, so I can't talk too much [edit by mod].

LoL

Thanks Jack!


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

Been stuck in the mud & snow all in the same week, but at least we have a place ( almonds) that need our bees, many do not have a home for their's at this time.


----------



## greenbeekeeping (Feb 13, 2003)

I haven't been stuck this year yet. My new truck is like a tank. Haha. It goes through stuff my old ford wouldn't even started going through. Give me some time though with my luck I'll have to rely on old john deere to pull me to saftey. If it looks real bad I just take the swinger. Although I have had that stuck too.


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

Been stuck three times in Florida loading bees to go to almonds after 2+ inches of rain in sand. First and second time had to go thru a wet spot and swinger pulled me out. Last time in loose sand swinger wouldnt do it so we got two 4x4 and swinger pushing. ended up with everything stuck except swinger. THen got a 4x4 tractor and still stuck. I then dug out the truck (by this time I had gotten deep in sand trying to help others get me out, thankfully it was in 30"s so bees were quiet ) put the two 4x4 trucks on road with long BIG rope and with 4x4 tractor pulling along with other two 4x4 and swinger pushing we inched it out. when you get a 10 wheeler stuck you are stuck!


----------

